# HILFE... BRAUCH SCHNELL INFO ÜBER 4 com + DSL



## The_p_FFM (1. April 2002)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein prob... will morgen mit kumpels ne lan schmeißen und wollen dann zu viert über battle.net zocken etc. das prob is nur ich hab kein plan, wie ich es schaffe das die leute über meinen rechner ins internet könne. ICh habe 2 netzwerkkarten im haus, ein hab und genug leitungen brauch nur hilfe, wie ich es schaffe meinen rechnr so zu konfigurieren, dass alle über meinen ans dsl kommen. habe schon von proxy-programmen gehört, aber jemand sagte mir ma, dass man dann keine spiele spielen kann über die einzelnen clients. wäre cool, wenn ihr mir bis morgen mittag hier her posten könnt. am besten wenn es geht mit tutorials, dass leixcht zu verstehen is. hab  win me drauf, aber will morgen sehr wahrscheinlich win 2000 drauf machen, von daher kann ich alle treiber draufmache die man braucht.`habe null plan von proxy...

Danke für eure Antworten.

Chris


PS: was is eigentlich besser? T-online zugangssoftware oder per dfü ins net?


----------



## Nils Hitze (2. April 2002)

*Als Erstes ...*

Baue beide Netzwerkkarten in einen PC.

An die eine Netzwerkkarte schließt du DSL an.
(Mach die Einwahl über DFÜ, T-OnlineSoft ist ätzend.)

An die andere Netzwerkkarte kommt jetzt die Verbindung
zu deinem HUB. Wenn du auf diesem Rechner Win2K hast,
solltest du mit der WINS (Windows Internet Sharing - 
Windows Internet Freigabe) deinen Freunden Internet
zugänglich machen können.

Pfote, Kojote

Wenn's nicht klappt.
Unter : http://www.softseek.com - (Proxy suchen) runterladen.


----------

